# Was macht man mit einem Lottogewinn?



## Avenger2010 (23 Mai 2008)

Die Antwort ist recht einfach:

http://www.flashgames.de/videos/index.php?videos=2987&todo=play


----------



## DER SCHWERE (30 Aug. 2011)

yessssssssssssssss:thumbup:​


----------



## neman64 (11 Sep. 2011)

Tolles Video, hätte ich auch gemacht mir eine jügere Frau zu nehmen.


----------



## BlueLynne (11 Sep. 2011)

und ich dachte Griechenland-Anleihen seien derzeit der Renner


----------

